# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  معرفی پایگاه داده CouchDB

## مبین رنجبر

CouchDB هم یکی از اعضای خانواده NoSQL است و می شود گفت فرق هایی هم با هم خانواده های خود دارد.CouchDB در سال 2005 برای اولین بار منتشر شد ولی در سال 2008 بنیاد آپاچی مالک آن شد.

CouchDB که در ابتدا با زبان برنامه نویسی سی ++ پیاده سازی شده بود بعد ها در سال 2008 به زبان ارلنگ منتقل شد.این پایگاه داده نیز همانند اعضای دیگر ، یک پایگاه داده سندگرا است که با استفاده از فرمت JSON داده ها را در غالب سند ذخیره میکند.

این پایگاه داده که با شعار "یک دیتابیس که مفهوم وب را بپذیرد" شروع به کار کرد تفاوت هایش را به صورت اجمالی می توانید در زیر بخوانید:

این پایگاه داده با اینکه از MapReduce استفاده میکند ولی دسترسی آن فقط از طریق API های وب امکان پذیر است.به این صورت که برای دریافت اسناد می بایست یک دستور Get به HTTP فرستاده شود.

این پایگاه داده بر خلاف پایگاه داده های دیگر که یک نود اصلی و چند نود فرعی هستند (Single Master/Multiple Slaves) ، این پایگاه داده از نوع چند نود اصلی و چند نود فرعی (Multi Masters/Multi Slaves) است.

و اینکه این پایگاه داده تنها عضوی است که می توان از آن فعلا در برنامه نویسی اندروید استفاده کرد.

لازم به ذکر است این پایگاه داده برای سیستم عامل ویندوز به صورت رسمی منتشر نشده است و برای استفاده می بایست از واسط هایی کمک گرفت.

سیستم مدیریت دیتابیس هم که Futon نام دارد از طریق مرورگر قابل دسترسی است.

سایت رسمی آن نیز به نشانی http://couchdb.apache.org است.

----------


## reza_ali202000

سلام
ناراحت نشین که این حرف رو میزنم ولی اصلا معلوم نشد ماهیتش چیه.
مثلا وقتی میگین دیتابیس همه یاد ذخیره اطلاعات می افتن باید حتما با یه دستور واکشی بشه با یه دستور ذخیره بشه!
حالا ما توی ارسالامون دقیقا به کجا میفرسیم چی رو میفرسیم چی رو دریافت میکنیم!
اگه مثلا من بخام افراد تعریف کنم چطوریه؟!
حداقل یه مثال کوچک که بدونیم چیه.

----------


## cups_of_java

این یه تاپیک آشنایی هستش دوست عزیز و جزییات رو می تونین برین دو سایتش بخونین مشکلی داشتن به طور خاص اینجا سوال بفرمایید تا ج بدیم.

در مورد اینکه چی می فرستید: این دیتابیس سندگرا هستش و همه چیز رو به صورت جیسان شما توسط فراخوانی های HTTP ذخیره و بازیابی میکنی. هر کدوم از این سند های جیسان توسط یک کلید (Key ID) ذخیره و بازیابی می شن.

برای تعریف کاربران هم به مستندات مراجعه کنید. البته تعریف کاربران با اون جزییاتی که توی دیتابیس های رابطه ای وجود داده اینجا پیاده سازی نشده.

----------

